# Hereos of Might and Magic 3 TCP/IP Connection Problems



## beaneng (May 13, 2008)

Okay, 

Here's the issue:

When trying to play a TCP/IP Multiplayer game the IP Address isn't able to be found. I've read up some other forums and found the correct IP address at whatismyip.com. Still after using the proper IP address we are still having issues.

Generally we can get a game started when one of us hosts, but when another person tries to host the IP Addresses are not found..

Also, I've tried using Hamachi to try and get a LAN set up between us then just find the game outright...no dice. 

Any others with the same problem that may have figured it out or someone that might knwo a little about this situation would be great!!!

Appreciate any help!

Thanks, ray:


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like a firewall issue, try disabling all firewalls on all pc trying to host/connect to the server and then see what happens


----------

